# Pregunta sobre Xorg Modular(SOLUCIONADO)

## coppiano

Hola nuevamente, estaba por poner la parte grafica y leyendo vi que hay un howto de como migrar a xorg modular.

como soy nuevito, quería saber si alguien me podia decir si se podia instalar directamente la version modular, en vez de migrar a esta desde la no modular. y como se haria esto

Gracias de antemano porque aca si que no tengo ni idea como encararloLast edited by coppiano on Thu Oct 07, 2010 10:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

La guía para la instalación y configuración de X la tienes en http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml. Está actualizada a agoto 2010 y considera ya un servidor actual, es decir modular.

----------

## coppiano

muchas gracias eso quería saber si istalando un xorg ya era modular o no, muchas gracias, voy a leer la guia

si bien estoy usando demasiado al foro trato de no hacerlo, pero es demasiado lindo que haya gente a toda hora para ayudarte =)

----------

## quilosaq

En mi opinión, no tiene mucho sentido hablar de abusar del foro; el foro está para usarlo siempre que se necesite.

Cuando alguien da una respuesta, no solo beneficia al que pregunta (y a otros que lo leen sin haber preguntado) sino que él mismo sale beneficiado por haber tenido que repasar sus conocimientos.

Gracias por preguntar.

----------

## coppiano

mejor entonces =)

llegue a instalar el xorg y hacer el

```

#env-update

#source /etc/profile

```

pero cuando trato de hacer /etc/init.d/hald start me dice que el archivo no existe

lo tengo que crear?? o me olvide de algo??

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que activar el valor hal en la variable USE al instalar xorg-server. Esto puedes hacerlo sólo para xorg-server poniéndolo en el archivo package.use o puedes activarlo con carácter general para todos los paquetes poniéndolo en make.conf.

Te recomiendo make.conf.

Después tendrás que emerger de nuevo xorg-server (con la opción --newuse).

----------

## coppiano

segui un poquito mas con la instalacion hasta donde dice que pruebe de poner startx por si ya esta todo configurado, y me salta lo siguiente:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesettings enabled.

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 62: exec: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

```

como arreglo esto, y la siguiente??

yo deshabilite vesa y fbdev del kernel porque eso entendi que me decia la guia cuando configurara la placa ATI.Last edited by coppiano on Thu Oct 07, 2010 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coppiano

bueno ya se reconfiguró todo con Xorg -configure y ahora por suerte lo unico que tira es:

```

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 62: exec: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

```

pero desp segui con la guia y al poner emerge twm xterm y despues hacer el starx entro a la parte grafica, desp sali con exit y parece que no le gusto mucho porque me tiro un fatal IO error

y al final mirando mas arriba lo unico que no encuentra es:

```
/etc/X11/xinit/initrc: line 59: xclock: command not found
```

que no se si hace falta para algo.

Ahora el problema es que en donde dice que copie el archivo para configurar el teclado, al tratar de descomprimirlo y copiarlo con el bzcat me dice que el archivo no existe

----------

## coppiano

reinstale todo y listo ya lo pude arreglar gracias por todo

----------

